# adra floods



## hibiscus123 (Aug 27, 2015)

go to you tube type in 'adra floods spain', WOW that looks scary, hope no one was hurt


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

hibiscus123 said:


> go to you tube type in 'adra floods spain', WOW that looks scary, hope no one was hurt


I've not read reports of any casualties in Adra, but two people were killed in the floods in different parts of Granada province yesterday:-

Dos muertos y cuantiosos daños por las riadas en Andalucía | España | EL PAÃ�S

We get these kinds of events just about every year, very often in September. In 2012 they came just 3 weeks after the huge wildfires which damaged swathes of the Costa del Sol and destroyed a lot of property.


----------



## hibiscus123 (Aug 27, 2015)

I have to say that nerja really is Gods little acre when it comes to weather, I can stand on my terrace and watch the big black clouds rolling in from the west only to see them get to torrox/nerja and they always then go around the back of us up the mountains to reappear down at La Herradura, not that I am complaining mind.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

malaga yesterday


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

hibiscus123 said:


> I have to say that nerja really is Gods little acre when it comes to weather, I can stand on my terrace and watch the big black clouds rolling in from the west only to see them get to torrox/nerja and they always then go around the back of us up the mountains to reappear down at La Herradura, not that I am complaining mind.



Nerja has had similar floods some years, though - in 2007 a man was drowned when his basement garage was hit by a flash flood and he couldn't get out. I remember that day well as we had a massive hailstorm here with hailstones literally the size of golf balls, I'd never seen anything like it. There were smaller floods in Nerja in 2012 as well.

These storms can be so localised and you just never know which areas are going to be the worst affected.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It was definitely ropey on the Costa Blanca too yesterday and there may well be a repeat performance today. Had it been any worse I'm not sure we would of made it home through all the little rivers it created that were flowing across various stretches of road. Pool nearly overflowed too, it will for sure if the same happens today. My wife's work was cut off in the morning as well.
Good news is our block doesn't seem effected by the torrents of water at least.

It was probably the most rain I have seen since I have been here.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

I think the roof of the new terminal building at Malaga airport must have been built by the same Spanish cowboys who "built" my garage roof. 30 l/m2 rainfall inside lol :rofl:


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Has it stopped now? I am coming out this week? What time is it going dark, Western CDS.?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> Has it stopped now? I am coming out this week? What time is it going dark, Western CDS.?


It is a lovely day here today, been sitting on our roof terrace all afternoon having drinks with a visitor. I don't know if sunset is earlier or later on the Western CDS, but here it's not dark until almost 9pm atm.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Sounds good, thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

El Tiempo en Marbella - 14 días

This should give you Marbella's weather for two weeks, if you want anywhere else, just enter it in the query box.


----------

